# Breakthrough with husband this morning!?



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

I posted last night or maybe early this morning around 1am that last night I gave myself selflessly to my hubby. We got into bed as usual, I then moved the remote from his chest and he asked what did you need to move the remote for? I answered "because" and dove under to pleasure him. Afterwards, I smiled and he held my hand and I said goodnight. A few moments later, HE rolled over and spooned me, pleasured me to a near O and then pulled away and asked "what do you expect me to do, I already came." I said "be creative pls" and he pulled away and rolled over.

Wow! I was bummed.

This morning he came in (I was in the guest room) and apologized for misreading my smile and goodnight... he thought that was me asking for something in return. Then, he apologized for not continuing with me. He has not told me why he did it, and for the sake of not emasculating him, I didnt press why. Later, I went downstairs and let him know while he is pondering all this, add to that all the times he has said no to me or pushed me away... I said Im not calling you a selfish person... but a selfish lover. I asked if he could see y I feel like he doesnt love me much of the time b/c if he loved me, he would want to pleasure me. He said he gets it now and we talked for a bit and then he kissed me on his way out to go to work.

This may be a breakthough. In the middle of being so crushed last night, I did pray for him to see what he does to me... Please God, let him see himself for what he does, please. God also gave me directions last night... as I was driving to get on the beltway to go stay at my moms house ( I was terrified of the fight we would have this monring), the exit ramp to get onto the beltway North was closed and it was redirected onto the south side, taking me right back to the exit home. That was a loud and clear message to me from God, Go Home So I did HE made it all ok when I listened to Him.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Choose2love said:


> "what do you expect me to do, I already came." I said "be creative pls" and he pulled away and rolled over.
> 
> Wow! I was bummed.


I've said it so many times, once a man ejaculates he is not interested in you or sex or anything...

If you want action, you must use the time in-between his arousal and his ejaculation.You must drag out this time, and tease without mercy. Not only will you enjoy it more, but so will he. Once he has cum, you could be a 23 y/o belly dancer with a jewel in your navel - it will not turn him on!

If you are trying to get him to think about you after he has cum, you are going against nature. However, there are some considerate men around who will make their wife cum after themselves, but you don't seem to have married one of them. You need to train him bit by bit.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

I was not trying to get him to do anything... I was going to go to sleep. HE rolled over and then fondled me, but then said and did those things after getting me so turned on I was about to O. Did I not make that clear in my original post?

I know that fact about guys which is why I simply wanted to go to sleep. It was a night of pleasure I gave to him without expecting anything in return.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i would have finished my wife off in that scenario, i do not let a good deed go unrewarded. i wish she felt the same way


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I would have finished off my wife no doubt, probably fingers/oral untiil I was arroused again and then made love.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Tell your husband I think he is an idiot, look at you your georgous! What is this man thinking??? smack him upside the head. I am sorry, but I were you I would whip outt eh vibrator and take care of business with him there.....until he finally gets it.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

GAsoccerman, perhaps your advice is helpful. As an assignment from our therapist, we are to make lists of things we want the other to do. I have made mine and he is going to make his soon. They are all supposed to be pro-bonding things that are not unreasonable that the other can do. I just cant help but think we are 2 very attractive people and he refuses to connect with me, and places all these assumptions on my looks. He thinks I am some sort of monster the way he reacts to me. I think he is projecting his monsternish onto me, as he does act like a monster sometimes... but he wont see it nor admit how hurtful and vindictive he is... only how hurtful I am. Yes, I can lash back at him, but not throw the first verbal punch like he does... he always says that I did something to make him say those things like he would go find someone else and I would never know... yes, I can see how wanting to fool around with him before having sex instead of him groping and in and out would make him say that... makes PERFECT sense (especially after 2 years of letting him grope and do his thing and not getting any other way... long love making sessions were gone a long time ago and I just want that back some of the time... yeah totally unreasonable to want to mix it up a little!) What kind of wife am I? Geez, a woman who likes sex, who likes pleasing him, serving him and giving him his space... I sound like such a ***** dont I? LOL!


----------



## srena200 (Jul 13, 2009)

_What kind of wife am I? Geez, a woman who likes sex, who likes pleasing him, serving him and giving him his space... I sound like such a ***** dont I? LOL!_

Sounds like the kind of wife who married the wrong man. I have to agree with the fellas -he screwed the pooch by not finishing you off. period. No reasons or excuses needed. He dropped the ball (literally).


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

srena200 said:


> _What kind of wife am I? Geez, a woman who likes sex, who likes pleasing him, serving him and giving him his space... I sound like such a ***** dont I? LOL!_
> 
> Sounds like the kind of wife who married the wrong man. I have to agree with the fellas -he screwed the pooch by not finishing you off. period. No reasons or excuses needed. He dropped the ball (literally).


:rofl: Not sure why that was so funny.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, so maybe it was too soon for his johnson to snap to attention. But if your husband has his fingers and lips, he could have satisfied you. 

Any man who cares for his woman, even if it was clear she was just wanting to get him off, if he starts diddling her has to know he's turning her on. It's kind of cruel to leave you hanging.

Just as much as if you did that to him.

That said, I think you ought to have spoken up. Said something like, OK, don't leave me hanging!

He was too dense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Wife usually jumps on my face if she doesn't get off with sex. Can't really say no then.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

If I jumped on his face, he would throw me across the room, literally!

Oh, amd LOL was sarcastic as I am not a b#@$^, in the least... in fact I can be the opposite sometimes to my detriment. Maybe I should b$%##@ it up a bit. It seems to work for other women.


----------

